# XOR Verschlüsselung



## Black-Cat-Bone (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
ich hab ein ziemlich dringliches Problem, da ich nicht so der Profi in Java bin und das vielleicht auch gar nicht sein will. Naja jedenfalls musste ich bisher in unserem Info Kurs einfach Automaten und so was programmieren was ich auch noch irgendwie bewältigt habe. Naja und jetzt muss ich im Zuge einer Abschlussprüfung eine XOR Verschlüsselung Programmieren und bin total am verzweifeln. Ich habe schon Ewigkeiten im Internet gesucht aber nichts gefunden was ich verstehe. Also sagen wir so: Ich kann mir inzwischen rein theoretisch vorstellen wie das gehen soll - habe aber praktisch keinen funken Ahnung. Wenn ich bisher irgend etwas programieren musste hab ich mir immer passende quellcodes rausgesucht und versucht rauszufinden, was da passiert - was auch immer ganz gut geklappt hat, so das ich daraufhin was eigenes Programmieren konnte. Aber bei diesem XOR Krempel finde ich nichts was ich verstehe oder was mir weiterhilft. Ich hätte einfach gern nen Tipp wie ich das lösen kann, nach was ich googlen kann um was zu finden was mir hilft. Oder vielleicht nen link zu nehm code der mir weiter hilft irgend was halt! Ich habe keine ahnung und bin richtig am *****! - Freue mich also über jede hilfreiche Antwort!!!


----------



## Gast2 (9. Mai 2012)

Erstes Googleergebnis für die Suche nach "java xor verschlüsselung"
Verschlüsselung mit der XOR-Operation

Die anderen Ergebnisse sind auch nicht soo schlecht


----------



## Black-Cat-Bone (9. Mai 2012)

Ja das hab ich auch schon gefunden aber der erkent bei mir diesen info1.* import nicht und ich verstehe auch ehrlich gesagt nur die hälft von dem was da steht.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Mai 2012)

Du hast vermutlich kein package info1 dass importiert werden kann.
Wenn du nicht verstehst was da passiert, dann schlags nach, oder was versprichst du dir von dem thread hier?


----------



## langhaar! (10. Mai 2012)

Black-Cat-Bone hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich bisher irgend etwas programieren musste hab ich mir immer passende quellcodes rausgesucht



Drei Alternative fallen mir ein:

1) mannhaft die entsprechende Note kassieren
2) Lernen, Lernen, Lernen und Detailfragen (!) bei Unverständnis stellen
3) sich die Arbeit von jemand anderem machen lassen (ich vermute, mit 10-50€ findest du hier jemand im Forum, der sich für so etwas nicht zu schade ist)


----------



## Black-Cat-Bone (10. Mai 2012)

Also das hier hab ich inzwischen auch kapiert aber wie kann ich jetzt worte oder setze verschlüsseln? Ich kapier einfach nicht wie das mit true und false gehen soll man muss doch mehr möglich keiten haben als ja oder nein. 

Also angenommen wir nehmen das Wort Hallo und den Schlüssel Tasse da müsste bei so einem Programm aller höchstens 10111 rauskommen - aber es gibt wahrscheinlich hunderte Worte die man aus Tasse und 10111 reproduzieren kann. Wie also kann ich Worte und setze mit so einer Methode verschlüsseln?


----------



## nillehammer (10. Mai 2012)

> Also das hier hab ich inzwischen auch kapiert aber wie kann ich jetzt worte oder setze verschlüsseln? Ich kapier einfach nicht wie das mit true und false gehen soll man muss doch mehr möglich keiten haben als ja oder nein.
> 
> Also angenommen wir nehmen das Wort Hallo und den Schlüssel Tasse da müsste bei so einem Programm aller höchstens 10111 rauskommen - aber es gibt wahrscheinlich hunderte Worte die man aus Tasse und 10111 reproduzieren kann. Wie also kann ich Worte und setze mit so einer Methode verschlüsseln?


Zitat aus der Beschreibung des Programms: _"Wir stellen ein kleines Programm dar, *das die Eingaben zweier Folge von 1en und 0en für den Originaltext und für den Schlüssel erwartet*. Aus den Eingaben werden Felder von false-Werten (falsch in Java) und true-Werten (wahr in Java) erzeugt."_

Das Programm verarbeitet also nicht etwa Buchstabenfolgen, sondern die bereits in Bits umgewandelten Daten. Das erklärt, wieso hier mit true/false und boolean-Arrays hantiert wird.


----------



## nillehammer (10. Mai 2012)

Und noch paar Hinweise, die Dir auf die Sprünge helfen könnten:
- i-Te Position des Originaltextes XOR i-Te Position des Schlüssels = Verschlüsselter Wert
- Wenn der Schlüssel kürzer als der Originaltext ist, dann wendest Du ihn wiederholt an
- Es ist nicht nötig, alles auf Bit-Ebene zu machen. Man kann in Java auch byte-Werte XORen.
- Ein Text ist eine Abfolge von byte-Werten


----------

